# Ebay Computerbetrug legal???



## slimjim (13 April 2004)

Hallo
Ich wurde wahrscheinlich Opfer eines "legalen" Betruges! Ich werde hier mal ganz offen darüber sprechen und wollte mich vergewissern ob man etwas dagegen machen kann oder nicht! Ich habe unter Ebay.de etwas ersteigert! Es sind Tabletten(Packungen) zum Body-Building... (ich glaube ihr versteht was ich meine)! Wie es bei Ebay üblich ist habe ich zuerst gezehlt (500Euro) und es bestellt! Doch bei "Anabolika-Packungen" steht immer geschreiben dass man nur die jeweilige Packung verkauft mit einer kleinen Überraschung darin!!! Als ich dann die jeweilige Packung bekam war nur Traubenzucker und nicht die erwartete Überraschung drin! Was die Überraschung ist kann man sich ja denken! Kann man diesen Betrug gerichtlich anfechten??? Bekommt der Verkäufer von Ebay Probleme wenn ich mich beschwere? Das Unternehmen Ebay unterliegt doch noch den Deutschen Gesetzen oder?

Kann man etwas dagegen machen oder war das einfach ein Griff ins Klo????
MfG
slimjim


----------



## BenTigger (13 April 2004)

Hmmm ich würde eher sagen, das genau der Traubenzucker die Überaschung war.


----------



## slimjim (14 April 2004)

Also gibt es keine chance ja????


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Wohl kaum, denn du hast ja eine Verpackung ersteigert. und damit du nicht nur eine Leere Verpackung bekommst, hat man eben noch ne kleine Überraschung versprochen. Das Traubenzucker ist dann halt dadrin die Überraschung. Es hätte ja auch nur der leere Karton sein können.

Leider lesen nicht alle genau durch, was die da kaufen und leere Verpackungen werden oft angeboten. Auch für Grafikkarten z.B. 
Wer dann nicht richtig liest, denkt dann wegen dem Schönen Bild, das die Verpackung dann auch die Karte enthält. Aber es ist eben nur die Verpackung angeboten worden. Und wenn dann jemand bereit ist, dafür 500 Euro zu bezahlen.... was ist da schon dabei??

Naja Bauernfang nennt man sowas. Und wenn der Verkäufer dir dann nicht zugesteht, das eine Verpackung keine 500 Euro wert ist, dann legte er es darauf an, das solch  ungenaue Leser (oder es mal Hart ausgedrückt :"Gutgläubige Dummköpfe" wie er es sich denkt) dann darauf bieten und zahlen.

Hier kähme es nun darauf an, ob du einen guten Anwalt und viel Geld hast und einen guten Richter bekommst, das das dann irgendwie zu deinen Gunsten aburteilt. Aber ob das gelingt??

Zumindest solltest du nochmal den genauen Wortlaut begutachten und wenn sich daraus klar ableiten lässt, das es nur die Verpackung ist und nicht auch der abgebildete Inhalt *in* der Verpackung ist, dann hast du wohl Pech.


----------



## Fallbeil (15 April 2004)

*Link*

Hi, wie link!  
Betrug durchaus möglich und gar nicht mal fernliegend. Aber es kommt natürlich darauf an, was genau in der Ebay-Anzeige steht. Wie wäre es mit einem Querverweis?
Gruß
Fallbeil


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2004)

Der Fall liegt genau zwischen
betrügerischem Aufbau einer gewollt missverständlichen Beschreibung - auf die rein formelle Lesart kann man sich aus Treu-und-Glauben dann nicht berufen - also Erfüllungspflicht des "zu Verstehenden", ggf. einklagbar

Nichtigkeit eines gegen geltende Gesetze verstoßenden Rechtsgeschäfts (Anabolika sind m.E. nicht zugelassen, oder?
Hier kommt es auf die persönliche Zockermentalität und die Qualität des vertretenden Juristen an. BTW: Bist zu z.B. Beamter, solltest du die öffentliche Wirkung eines solchen Streits nicht ganz außer Acht lassen ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

Moin!

Der junge Mann!?, meint sowas hier!

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4124928221&category=59413

Anabolika sind:
1. Verboten
2.  Schädlich (Ich kenne mich,leider, zu gut aus.)
3.  Sind viele Mittel gefälscht und/oder verunreinigt.
4.  Du verdienst kein Geld damit.

Wenn Du vernünftig trainierst und ein wenig auf die Ernährung achtest, erreichst Du auch einiges.
Mich haben beim Aufbau einige überholt, nachdem Sie Ihre Mittelchen abgesetzt hatten, war Da nicht mehr viel.
Da ich keine Lust habe einen Roman zu schreiben ein kurzes Fazit:
Sei froh, das Du nichts bekommen hast.

Gast.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

Nachtrag.

schreib den Verkäufer an, biete Ihm meinetwegen auch eine hmm...
Aufwandsentschädigung von 10 - 20% an.

Andrerseits mit Ra., Polizei drohen. Zuckerbrot & Peitsche.


G.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

*Juristisch umstritten*

Ob dir ein vermögensschaden entstanden ist, ist juristisch umstritten, denn euer vertrag war nichtig und du wußtest das (sehr grob umrissen). Wird auch unter Stichwort "Ganovenbetrug" behandelt (google mal danach). Ich glaube aber, dass die (Straf-)Gerichte dir recht geben würden. Wenn's dir nicht peinlich ist- Anwalt!


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

Und? Was ist denn aus deinem Fall geworden?

Eigentl. ist die Sache glasklar: anders als beim Grafikkartenkauf bekommst du nix. Denn da wirst du -so nicht eindeutig, also zB. in Fettschrift auf die Verpackung hingewiesen wird- in die Irre geführt und der Vertrag ist zumindest anfechtbar.
Bei dir wurde aber eindeutig auf die leere Verpackung hingewiesen. Ein Anabolikakauf wäre wegen des Verbots nichtig, selbst dann würdest du -da dir der gleiche Verstoß zur Last fällt- nix zurück bekommen.
Selbst Schuld kann man da nur sagen, Geld fürn Anwalt wäre normalerweise rausgeschmissen, ne Einigung mit dem Verkäufer besser, aber wohl ebenso unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn du dir auf diesem Weg das Zeug beschaffen willst und das Risiko eingehst, hast du wenns schief geht mal fett Pech gehabt.
Wobei ich auch auf die extrem gefährlichen Folgen hinweisen will, egal was dir jmd. anderes erzählt.
Störungen der Hormonproduktion, Hodenverkleinerung, Haarausfall, Leberkrankheiten und v.a. neurologischen Veränderungen sind nicht selten, sondern häufig.
Erst letztens hat zB. ein Radfahrer der Tour der France gesagt, dass er sich nicht ausrechnet älter als 40 zu werden.
Das kanns keinem wert sein, denke ich.

MfG


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

*Abzocke*

Moin SLIM
Andere Möglichkeit!
Such doch das persönliche Gespräch mit dem Menschen,
wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass jemand im Angesicht seines Opferszur Einsicht gelangt.

XXXXXXXXX


MfG
Detta

_ Einen Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gestrichen. Er könnte falsch verstanden werden und wäre dann eine Aufforderung zu einer Straftat.  DJ/Mod _


----------

